# Venice lousiana 4-21-19



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished out of venice on Easter Sunday ran all the way to the floaters and were able to get on the tuna kept 9 yellows biggest fish was around 70#. Had a great trip with paradise outfitters and couldn't be more happy with the trip. Unfortunately can't post pictures again so guess yall will just have to take my word for it haha


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Chunkin?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Chunking at the floaters and throwing poppers most caught on poppers


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> Chunking at the floaters and throwing poppers most caught on poppers


That is a ton of fun!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.......Congrats on a good trip!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

We also released a few yellowfin also


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am probably going to make the drive over tomorrow and fish saturday inshore and sunday offshore. The charts are looking like turd water. How did the water look at the floaters? I am likely going regardless but I curious how much fuel i am going to have to buy.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Walton County said:


> I am probably going to make the drive over tomorrow and fish saturday inshore and sunday offshore. The charts are looking like turd water. How did the water look at the floaters? I am likely going regardless but I curious how much fuel i am going to have to buy.


Water was good blue water but not cobalt blue at the floaters. What company are you going with?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Last minute bookings:
Sat - Home Run
Sun - Mexican Gulf

It has been about a year since I have been out so I am stoked.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Right on well hope yall load the boat only saw one other boat all day tuna fishing and it was a Mexican gulf boat katana and they put a few tuna in the boat that I saw one looked to be close to 100#


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have to scramble to get my gear together. This was thrown together in the last 36 hours. 
I have a hard time chunkning. I will throw a popper all day so I am praying they chew on top. I will take 10-1 chunk - popper and be very pleased.


----------

